

Ask HN: Review my App: The Weather 2 - maxjg
http://clinkapps.com

======
maxjg
Just a brief description (hit up the website for more/tons of screenshots):
This is an iPhone weather app that allows for a bunch of neat things like
custom layout for pages (ie, see data where you want to), iOS 4 features (like
background updating when your location changes), retina support, pinch to zoom
radar, Weather Underground data, and a bunch of other things.

